# My Fish Babes (lots of pix)



## TayHudson (Sep 18, 2010)

Simon's pad 































A few photos of my other fish 


















































































not as awesome as it used to look...this ich thing has messed up a lot


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

Awwww, you have clown loaches! They're one of the things I want when I buy a house. A big tank with a pack of those quirky guys ^_^


----------



## TayHudson (Sep 18, 2010)

TharBePirates said:


> Awwww, you have clown loaches! They're one of the things I want when I buy a house. A big tank with a pack of those quirky guys ^_^


I love mine dearly, but they are suffering from ich right now and it's breaking my heart something fierce.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

I love that photo of the fish in the flower! lol


----------



## TayHudson (Sep 18, 2010)

Fermin said:


> I love that photo of the fish in the flower! lol


Thank you  He loves it in there. I love all the silly things my Loaches do. Always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, those are really great photographs!
Very pretty set up and fishies too. 

What kind of fish is in the 4th picture?


----------



## TayHudson (Sep 18, 2010)

BlueHaven said:


> Wow, those are really great photographs!
> Very pretty set up and fishies too.
> 
> What kind of fish is in the 4th picture?


Thank you  I love taking their pictures. The fish in the 4th photo is a female German Blue Ram. A dwarf cichlid. They add lots of color and they get along great with the other fish.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Cool! 
I don't think i've seen one before, they are pretty.


----------



## TayHudson (Sep 18, 2010)

BlueHaven said:


> Cool!
> I don't think i've seen one before, they are pretty.


Most cichlids are gorgeous fish. Gold German Rams are just as gorgeous. You should Google them to see what others look like.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Your betta is so awesome!


----------



## TayHudson (Sep 18, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Your betta is so awesome!


Really??? Thank you  He doesn't seem too happy. And it's making me sad.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

TayHudson said:


> Really??? Thank you  He doesn't seem too happy. And it's making me sad.


Why whats wrong?:-?


----------



## TayHudson (Sep 18, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Why whats wrong?:-?


He just hangs out at the top of the tank. Doesn't seem very active. At least to me. He seems sad or something. Lol. I'm sure he's no really sad, but I'm a little concerned.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

TayHudson said:


> He just hangs out at the top of the tank. Doesn't seem very active. At least to me. He seems sad or something. Lol. I'm sure he's no really sad, but I'm a little concerned.


Well do you have any plants or hiding spots he could explore? Also try getting a few caves or live plants and such!


----------



## TayHudson (Sep 18, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well do you have any plants or hiding spots he could explore? Also try getting a few caves or live plants and such!


Yes I do. No planted plants tho. Fake ones.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

TayHudson said:


> Yes I do. No planted plants tho. Fake ones.


Well then i dont know sorry! i hope he gets more spunked up


----------



## Fire Cush (Sep 19, 2010)

*that is cool were do you get the plants *


----------



## TayHudson (Sep 18, 2010)

*Update :]*

I don't have the loaches [gave them away] or the rams [gave 1 pair away, my pair died] anymore. Right now I have my green severum, senegal bichir, bn pleco, 3 giant danios, simon [betta], lilla [betta], 3 briggs snails, 2 zebra nerites & 5 ghost shrimp 

























































































​


----------



## SwimyRainbowFinn (Jul 19, 2010)

Hehe, i love that last one  so cute!


----------



## Moldau (Sep 5, 2010)

Great pictures, Tay! Your dwarf cichlids are really pretty, and the fish in the flower is so cute! :-D


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, you take such good pictures!! Beautiful!!  I love them <3


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

Totally random off the wall question here...but what camera do you use?

You have gorgeous fish and it's amazing to find a camera that does them justice when they are photographed. Sorry, I'm a bit of a nerd. :-D


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Love Simon's tank! Your loaches were really cute too. 

And I LOVE your bichir! I find those guy so interesting! They're really cute.


----------

